# Saddle valve on pex??



## 1703

When the original plumber roughed in a valve for the humidifier??


----------



## Redwood

Thats funny right there I don't care where your from...


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Unbelievable! What a hack. It was probably the heat guy.

BTW, saddle valves are NOT APPROVED in the Nat Std. code

That there is a direct code violation. Plus it's stupid.


----------



## ESPinc

This is a joke, right??


----------



## Protech

What would it have taken to put a 1"x1"x1/2" tee and a stop in there? Like 10 extra minutes?? What a douche.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

WTF? WHy why why. And why is there a mixture of pex, and Wirsbo off to the left. Keep the water piping uniform. If it's wirsbo, and you don't have the tool, don't do the work, or get certified and buy the friggan tool. Gdamn hacks.


----------



## Bill

Mmm, Me thinks a DIY'er is afoot here!


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Bill said:


> Mmm, Me thinks a DIY'er is afoot here!


 I love how they pick their battles. Pex water lines, saddle valve, but lets make sure we use copper on the feed line. Bless their lil' hearts for trying.


----------



## Plasticman

It was probably Sears after they delivered some ho a new refrigerator. :hang:


----------



## UnclogNH

When A home owner said here it came with this. I just say no thank you. You will thank me later. Sears or DIY all the way. I would not even use that crap saddle valve on copper. Junk!


----------



## 1703

THis house is a year old spec that never sold, and the bank now owns it. I was there for a couple of minor things and spotted the saddle. 

It's for a humidifier on the furnace. Like I alluded to earlier, the plumber that did the house put in a stop for the humidifier right above it. I can all but gaurantee the tinner put the saddle valve in because (a) he didn't see the stop at the ceiling or (b) he's too lazy to get out a ladder to reach it.

Btw, when I mentioned it to the guy at the bank, he asked "is it leaking?"

"Not at this time, but..."

"then leave it" he interrupted.


----------



## SewerRatz

Colgar said:


> THis house is a year old spec that never sold, and the bank now owns it. I was there for a couple of minor things and spotted the saddle.
> 
> It's for a humidifier on the furnace. Like I alluded to earlier, the plumber that did the house put in a stop for the humidifier right above it. I can all but gaurantee the tinner put the saddle valve in because (a) he didn't see the stop at the ceiling or (b) he's too lazy to get out a ladder to reach it.
> 
> Btw, when I mentioned it to the guy at the bank, he asked "is it leaking?"
> 
> "Not at this time, but..."
> 
> "then leave it" he interrupted.


Did you then tell him they are not allowed per the Illinois code? I had a bank say the same thing to me, I just said lets get the local plumbing inspector over to go over the whole plumbing system with a fine toothed comb then.


----------



## 1703

Oh yeah, that was earlier in the conversation.

I was told it passed inspection, so it must be ok.

I said the plumbing final was more than likely done before the tinner was done.


It was like beating my head against this glass table top I'm sitting at now. 


write it all up on an invoice, sign here, have a nice day.



Aside from the fact that saddles aren't legal, it kills me that someone could tighten that dam thing on pex, flatten it out like it is(hard to see in the pic) and think it's ok.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

How that pex has not split by now is kinda neat. Where is TM when I need him. I want a test rig set up by MIDNIGHT. Saddle valve, on 3/4 pex, with cap on one end of pex, test rig on the other end of pex. 200lbs of pressure. NOW!:furious:


----------



## ESPinc

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> How that pex has not split by now is kinda neat. Where is TM when I need him. I want a test rig set up by MIDNIGHT. Saddle valve, on 3/4 pex, with cap on one end of pex, test rig on the other end of pex. 200lbs of pressure. NOW!:furious:


:thumbup::laughing::laughing:

TM is probably working on that, we are waiting!!!!


----------



## rocksteady

A few years ago I went to a cutomers house to see why their R.O. unit wasn't making water. Whoever installed it had used a saddle valve on a nylon supply line. :thumbsup: 





Paul


----------



## Kyle181

i wonder how long before it leaks


----------



## user2091

BTW that's not approved by any of our codes! and that means ethics!


----------



## plumb4fun

Mickey Mouse! :jester::blink::no:


----------



## lucius

sears classic...........


----------



## longplumb

The only thing left to do there is hide it in a finished wall or ceiling !!:thumbsup::blink:


----------

